# Wieviel Kochrezepte gibt es in WoW?



## Narbo (16. Dezember 2008)

Naja Topic sagt alles:
Wieviel Kochrezepte gibt es in WoW?

Wenn es dazu ein topic gibt bitte link schreiben


----------



## Albra (16. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/profession/185

steht oben mit bei wieviele es sind


----------

